# Angeln mit Handleine vom Segelboot



## Freizeit (10. Juli 2014)

_Hallo Boardies

Da es Anfang September wieder eine Woche zum Segeln nach Kroatien geht:q, habe ich mich natürlich schon "schlau" gemacht. 
Klar dürfte eine Bootsrute sinnvoller sein, aber nur für die Woche und just for fun lohnt sich ein Kauf nicht wirklich. An Bord ist ja auch nicht so viel Platz, dass man mit der Rute gut hantieren kann. Also soll eine Handangel, also nur eine Haspel oder so ein Brettchen mit starker (so um die 1,0) Schnur zum Schleppen während der Törnschläge her. 
Jetzt meine Frage: 
Wie befestige ich die Schnur am Boot, so dass sie bei einem Biss nicht gleicht reisst und ich auch noch ein bischen Reserveschnur auf der Haspel/dem Brettchen habe?
Gibt es bei der Montage irgendetwas besonderes zu beachten?

Mit bestem Dank im Voraus

Holger

PS: Eine kurze, weiche Teleskoprute für die Ankerbuchten hab ich mit dabei.


_


----------



## cafabu (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit Handleine vom Segelboot*

Moinsen,
so eine Montage würde ich Dir während der Fahrt nicht empfehlen.
Der Wasserdruck wird derartig stark sein, dass ohne Bremswirkung der Rolle Dir auch 1,0mm reißt, oder der Fisch ausschlitzt.
Carsten


----------



## glavoc (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit Handleine vom Segelboot*

na ja, habe keine Ahnung wie gut du/ihr oder überhaupt so eine Segeljacht sich "händeln" lässt...zudem du ja auch meist um zu fangen, doch ganz gezielt Unterwasserstrukturen abklappern mußt...und im Moment frage ich mich auch, wie tief den dein Kiel ist? Aber um deine Eingangsfrage zu beantworten: In der Hand  wird "befestigt"^^ (zumal du ja auch ständig mit dem Ding zu tun hast).
Bin jedoch wirklich gespannt wie ihr das hinkriegt 
Eigentlich bietet sich die Methode während der Fahrt mit dem Motor an! (Und sehr viele benutzen den trotz Wind  )
lg

Hier mal "der Gerät": http://dtdshop.eu/PANULE_I_MOTOVILA?product_id=154
Und hier die Anwendung^^: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n7gLDwRR6yE


----------



## Freizeit (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit Handleine vom Segelboot*

@ cafabu

Das hatte ich auch gedacht, aber nicht nur hier im Forum wird gesagt, dass eine Fahrt bis etwa 6kn noch gut zum Schleppen ist. Deshalb komme ich ja auch darauf. 
Ich hatte mal die kleine Teleskop als Schlepprute eingesetzt, aber die war dann komplett krumm.|kopfkrat

@glavoc

Das Boot hat einen Tiefgang von etwa 2,5 m, glaube ich. Ich bin aber auch nur Mitsegler in einer Truppe von 6 Mann.
Ich wollte einfach mal nen Haken ins Wasser lassen, während wir von A nach B fahren. Ist für mich das 4 mal Kroatien (2x Zadar, 2x Dubrovnik), und wir konnten damals nicht ganz so oft segeln und mussten viel Motoren.
Ich hatte auch gelesen, dass man die Haspel mit einem Gummi (Gepäcknetzgummi) oder so festmachen kann.
Und die von dir gezeigte Angel ist genau die, die ich auch meine.


----------



## glavoc (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit Handleine vom Segelboot*

Hallo Freizeit,
jepp - also halte die "Haspel"^^ halt in der Hand-mußt ja eh immer bissle dat Ding animieren...zumal da ca. 850 g Gewicht verteilt sind und du die Lauftiefe mit der Schnur regulierst..ABER: Die "Panula" ist die  Königsdisziplin der Einheimischen - also nicht entäuscht sein wenn ihr nix fangt oder ihr sehr schnell an Fels, oder sonstwas hängen bleibt^^
Zumal ihr auch nur vermutl. mit KuKö fischen werdet
Ja 6 kn ist glaub ich och bissle zu schnell, oder die oberste Grenze. Gibt aber richtige Experten in der Methode hier an Board..vielleicht äussern sich die ja mal...


----------



## Freizeit (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit Handleine vom Segelboot*

Auf jeden Fall schon mal Danke für die schnellen Antworten.

Hab gerade auch erst das Video gesehen, dass du mit verlinkt hast. Darum:

Ich wollte einen Wobbler oder anderen KuKö, wie bei deinem Vorschlag einfach während der Farht hinterziehen, also schleppen.


----------



## glavoc (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit Handleine vom Segelboot*

ja, hab richtig erraten senkt jedoch deine Fangquote seeeehr weit runter...Einheimische fischen mit lebenden Kalamar, Sepia oder Hornhechten - bei den Molusken wird jedoch sehr sehr langsam und beim Hornhecht auch unter 5 knoten geschleppt...
kauf dir halt gleich noch ein, zwei DTD Wobbler dazu, bekommst beides (Panula&Wobbler) in eigentl. jedem Angelladen dort unten...Selbstaufbau kommt bissle billiger aber kostet Zeit und Erfahrung..Pasmanac hat im Mittelmeer--Trööt irgendwo eine Bauanleitung reingesetzt...
lg


----------



## Angler9999 (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit Handleine vom Segelboot*

Ich stelle mir gerade vor, wie es ist, bei einer 1 mm starken Schnur und einem Kapitale Hänger am Grund.

Wer ist stärker? Arm oder Schnur
Was reißt zuerst ab?

Wie löst man so was?
Interessant....


----------



## glavoc (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit Handleine vom Segelboot*

wie löst man so was?

Zum Bsp. dann so^^: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fpn4hdyLKkA 

Hier sind`s halt Moluskenköder aber egal, der ApnoeJäger freut sich


----------



## Freizeit (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit Handleine vom Segelboot*

Hey, nehmt mir doch nicht die Hoffnung

Aber mal im Ernst. Ich habe gedacht, bei leichter Fahrt, also so 3-6kn, mal knapp unter der Oberfläche was hinterherzuziehen. Dann komm ich auch nicht in Gefahr eines Hängers.
Und wie gesagt, es ist nur Just for Fun. Wenn was beisst...gut, wenn nicht...auch gut. Wir sind ja auch in der glücklichen Lage, uns nicht von meinen Fangkünsten ernähren zu müssen.|supergri

Und die Montageanleitung von Pasmanac werd ich gleich mal suchen.


----------



## glavoc (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit Handleine vom Segelboot*

gibt auch leichtere Modelle, die nicht so tief laufen:
http://dtdshop.eu/PANULE_I_MOTOVILA?product_id=151

Auch ein Makrelenvorfach mit Torpedoblei wär och möglich...
Die Fische gibbet jedoch ^^ :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Avzi6eI-VCg sozusagen Hand-Oldschool gegen "modern"


----------



## pasmanac (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit Handleine vom Segelboot*

@Freizeit:

1. Unter Segeln kannst Du komplett vergessen !

2.Wegen Hängern brauchst Dir bei den Geschwindigkeiten keinen Kopf machen, ausser Du hast eine aquadynamische Autobatterie als Gewicht.|supergri

3.Am besten lebender KöFi und hier kommt nur ein Hornhecht in Frage, den kannst (richtig aufgehakt) auch mit 5-6kn ziehen.

4. Vergiss die "Panula" mit vielen Bleien, als Ungeübter-, obendrein auf´m Segelboot, wirst dir da nur die Finger brechen oder einfach nur Schnursalat haben.

5. Handleine *nur* wenn bei Biss auch schnell Geschwindigkeit reduziert weden kann!

6. Kauf Dir ein "Motovilo": http://dtdshop.eu/image/cache/data/ROTTATING WOODEN HAND REEL-500x300.png

...und "Olovo Čuvar" (Tschuwar):  http://trofeja.si/ribiska-trgovina/slike/olovocuvar.jpg

Čuvar ab 450g !

300m 1mm Mono, zwei große Wirbel, 0.70er/0.80er FC

So bastle ich meine Vorfächer, allerdings verwende ich keine Owner Cutting Point mehr, sondern geschmiedete Haken, seit mir letztes Jahr ein Dentex-Dentex einen 7.0er Owner geradegebogen hat..

Bastelanleitung:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-LUNjwxvKU8

Dann brauchst für das Blei noch ein "Quick-Release", die baue ich mir so:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eXaitsnTXGs

...an´s Quick-Release kommt ca. 1-2m Geflochtene, as dick as möglich, am unteren Ende Wirbel & Karabiner für´s Blei.

Montage Handleine: 280m Mono - Wirbel - 20m Mono - Wirbel - Vorfach mit FC (ca. 2-3m). Das Quick Release wird am ersten Wirbel (vom Boot aus gesehen, also nach den 280m Mono) eingehängt.

Dann fängst Dir einen schönen Hornie (Iglica) und hakst ihn auf:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8rpJ27flVU4

Die Schnur irgendwo am Boot befestigen kannst auch komplett knicken: entweder Du hältst sie in der Hand - oder Du vergisst das Ganze!:g

....und PETRI !#h

edit:

ach ja: wenn was dickes anbeisst, kannst schon mal Desinfektions- und Verbandszeug bereitlegen lassen (für die Finger)....:q


----------



## glavoc (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit Handleine vom Segelboot*

:mTja, jetzt ist vom Profi über mir zur Handleine alles gesagt worden!#6
Schön das Pasmanac sich gemeldet hat!!

dem TE alles gute & Petri
#h


----------



## Sensitivfischer (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit Handleine vom Segelboot*



pasmanac schrieb:


> ....
> 
> ach ja: wenn was dickes anbeisst, kannst schon mal Desinfektions- und Verbandszeug bereitlegen lassen (für die Finger)....:q



Oh ja!
Wenn ein Thun oder Zacki anbeißt wird's übel.
Habe 1993 die Hand teilweise bis zum Knochen durch gehabt (Zeigefinger und Handkante) nach dem ein roter Thun mit meinem Köder abgedampft war.


----------



## zulu (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit Handleine vom Segelboot*

Na, da muss ich doch gleich mal dazu senfen

Da gibt es einen Experten ... der Christoph aus Horstedt.

google "jeder kann fangen"

ebay
bitpard 
100% Positive Bewertungen

Der hat das richtige Zeug für Dich

und ein nettes Filmchen dazu

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XM8bPBxTQyQ

Das Gerät ist allerdings eher für die hohe See und nicht für Dentex zwischen den Inseln...sondern man fängt Thune, Bonitos Goldmakrelen usw.....wenn man denn auf sie trifft.

Entscheide Dich für die Tintenfischimitationen mit Hartplastikkopf (Trollinglures) und nicht für die Wobbler. Auch die kleine Daisychain.... Trolling-Schleppangel-Set-Little-Big-Game-Tackle-Handangel-/121191441973 für 9,90 ist ein echter Hit.

Diese Dinger kann ich sehr empfehlen, sind fängig  bei Geschwindigkeiten zwischen 5 und 9 Knoten.

Hänger gibt es damit höchstens mal an einem Kanister vom Langleinen, Korb oder Netzfischer.

Freunde haben diese Sachen mit durchschlagendem Erfolg in der Adria und der Ägäis vom Segler aus eingesetzt.

Sehr wichtig ist ,daß Du das Gerät immer im Auge hast und nicht unbeobachtet lässt.
 Also nur aktiv und nicht passiv !!!

Motorboote die  hinter Dir kreuzen müssen fahren das ab .

Viel Erfolg

|wavey:

Z.


----------



## Freizeit (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit Handleine vom Segelboot*

Danke Danke euch allen für die Antworten.


Zulu, du wirst es nicht glauben, aber genau wegen diesen Artikeln bin ich ja auch drauf gekommen. Da steht ja extra drin, "*[FONT=&quot]Und so funktionierts: Einfach die Angelleine mit der Schnur an der Klampe befestigen und am anderen Ende einen Köder einhängen...- los gehts!"#c

[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Und P[/FONT][FONT=&quot]asmanac[/FONT][FONT=&quot], auch dir Danke. Die Videos sind wirklich gut und hilfreich.#6

Ich glaube, ich werd während ner Motorfahrt mal für ne Stunde oder zwei was hinterherziehen und die Schnur dabei in der Hand halten. Dürfte ein guter Kompromiss sein.

Holger
[/FONT]


----------



## zulu (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit Handleine vom Segelboot*

wenn man genau hinsieht kann man ja auch das jojo Gummi erkennen

Wenn man etwas Jojofishing googelt findet man noch mehr Beiträge und Filme mit der Expander-Methode 

Kauf Dir die Daisy mit Bird vom bitpart !!

Z.


----------



## glavoc (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit Handleine vom Segelboot*

Aber Hoppla!! Kannte ich so auch noch gar nicht 
schöne Fische auch im Vid!
lg


----------



## Freizeit (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit Handleine vom Segelboot*

Super, Zulu. Danke

Ich finde unter JoJo Fishing aber erstmal nur drei Videos und dann Fazebok-Einträge#q. 

Könntest du mir Dummi mal nen weiteren Link zu so einem Video einstellen|kopfkrat?

Danke schon mal

Holger


----------



## Freizeit (22. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit Handleine vom Segelboot*

So. Wieder zurück.
War ja erst in Spanien und dann noch die Woche Kroatien Segeln. Sind von Murter nach Skradin, einen Tag dageblieben, dann nach Rogodnica, weiter nach Zilja und noch so ne kleine schöne Bucht und dann wieder zurück.
Das Wetter hat leider nicht so mitgespielt. Mussten in Skradin nen Hafentag einlegen. 
Ansonsten war es wieder geil. Konnten viel Segeln. Aber das mit dem Angeln mit Handleine war leider erfolglos. Hatte auch nur zwei Tage für je etwa 2 Stunden die Schnur draussen. Ansonsten zu viel Boote unterwegs (die hinter einem Kreuzen könnten) oder so mit Segeln beschäftigt, dass keine Zeit war.
In den Buchten hatte ich es auch mal kurz probert. Erst mit Muschel aus dem Glas, wurde ständig abgefressen. Hatte auch noch kleine Scampis im Glas und Tintenfisch im Glas, aber das war wohl zu alt, hatte keinen Biss. 
Aber ich weiss, dass ich die Handleine nochmal raushalte, wenn ich nochmal beim Segeln bin.

Schöne Zeit noch, Holger


----------



## pasmanac (28. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit Handleine vom Segelboot*



Freizeit schrieb:


> So. Wieder zurück.
> ...... Erst mit Muschel aus dem Glas, wurde ständig abgefressen. Hatte auch noch kleine Scampis im Glas und Tintenfisch im Glas, aber das war wohl zu alt, hatte keinen Biss.



Meeresfrüchte aus der Dose haben mit Fisch so viel gemeinsam wie Chicken McNuggets mit Huhn, das wird nie was, zumindest nicht in der Cro.-Adria !#d

Nächstes mal fang Dir besser ein paar Einsiedlerkrebse oder hol Dir eine Seegurke hoch; Seegurke mittig aufschneiden, Mitte mit Löffel ausschälen (wie einen Kürbis) ,das Fleisch in Streifen schneiden (ohne die dunkle Haut) und aufhaken.

Ansonsten: 2Std. Schleppen ist natürlich auch nur ein kläglicher Versuch.....:g


----------



## ulfisch (28. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit Handleine vom Segelboot*

Hey, kurzer Raid, weil Du von Seegurken sprichst.
Man kann doch auch die Innereien nehmen, muss sie aber irgendwie(meine Frage) behandeln bzw. schlagen.
Weißt Du da mehr Pasmanac?


----------



## pasmanac (28. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln mit Handleine vom Segelboot*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Hey, kurzer Raid, weil Du von Seegurken sprichst.
> Man kann doch auch die Innereien nehmen, muss sie aber irgendwie(meine Frage) behandeln bzw. schlagen.
> Weißt Du da mehr Pasmanac?



Nö #c


----------



## Freizeit (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angeln mit Handleine vom Segelboot*

Ich meld mich mal wieder.
Im September gehts wieder eine Woche Segeln in Kroatien. Werd wieder versuchen, was "hinterherzuziehen" bzw. in den Buchten mal angeln. Aber es gilt wie beim Segeln auch: Das Ziel ist der Weg (oder wars andersrum?)

Grüße  Holger


----------



## cort1983 (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angeln mit Handleine vom Segelboot*

Hallo zusammen,

ich klinke mich mal ein, da ich letztes Jahr eine Woche in der Adria segeln war und wir auch dieses Jahr wieder Anfang September dorthin fahren. Ich schleppe mit zwei 30- bzw. 50lbs Ruten, beschränke mich aber wegen der recht hohen Geschwindigkeiten unserer 49-Fuß-Yacht auf Oberflächenköder (Tintenfisch-Imitate mit Bird davor). Beim Schleppen hatte ich keinen Biss, konnte aber in den Buchten immer was für's Abendbrot fangen - Brassen auf Tintenfischstücke an der Pose. Vorher habe ich reichlich mit deutschem Friedfisch-Futter angefüttert und keine 2 Minuten später waren die Fische am Platz. Dann den Köder bei ca. 6m Wassertiefe auf 1m über Grund angeboten und von oben durch das glasklare Wasser beobachtet, wie die Fische beißen. Das ist sehr kurzweilig und nach dem Grillen sehr schmackhaft .
Ich hoffe aber trotzdem, dass ich auch beim Schleppen mal Erfolg habe. Auf der einen Rolle sind knapp 600m geflochtene Schnur drauf (sicher ist sicher) und ca. 100m Monofil, um bei einem Biss bei den Geschwindigkeiten wenigstens etwas Puffer zu haben, bis die Segel eingeholt sind und der Kahn verlangsamt ist.

Ich bin gespannt, ob was geht und werde mich erneut hier melden .

Viele Grüße und Petri Heil,
Cort


----------



## Freizeit (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angeln mit Handleine vom Segelboot*

Hey Cort.
Ich beneide dich.|bigeyes
Da wir erst im Flieger und dann auf nem kleinen Segelboot sitzen, habe ich nur die erwähnte Handleine, eine 1,8m Telestippe mit Rolle und ne Handvoll Zubehör. Wir sind bisher 6 Mann (dieses Jahr nur 4) auf dem Boot und da ist Buchtenangeln nur Nebensache, man muss ja auch mal Essen und Trinken und Reden und.....|bla:.
Die Handleine geht auch nur ins Wasser wenn überschaubar ist, dass keine anderen Segler oder Motorbratzen hinter uns kreuzen. Und wenn man selbst kreuzen muss, ist die Arbeit am Boot auch vorrangig.
Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg #6

Holger


----------



## Freizeit (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angeln mit Handleine vom Segelboot*

Wir sind übrigens vm 05.09-12.09.15 ab Sibenik unterwegs.


----------



## cort1983 (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angeln mit Handleine vom Segelboot*

Wir vom 5. - 12.9. ab Punat (Krk).
Und wir fahren natürlich mit dem Auto, weswegen ich es mir auch leisten kann, tonnenweise Angelzeug mitzuschleppen .


----------



## Freizeit (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angeln mit Handleine vom Segelboot*

Ja. Ist schon toll, wenn es so geht. 
Ich meinte übrigens nicht Sibenik sondern Sukosan, bei Zadar. Ist aber trotzdem ziemlich entfernt, als dass man sich trifft.


----------

